# Who's got the oldest Jack Russell Terrier?



## Cobbysmum (17 July 2011)

My eldest (of four JRTs) is 12 today, want him to go on forever and heard that some can last til they're 20, who's got the oldest JRT on H&H?


----------



## endymion (17 July 2011)

Sadly no longer with me but my JRT was put down last year at the age of 18! The terrier temperament definitely got him through all the old age associated illnesses and he enjoyed life to the end. So hopefully you've still got many more years with your eldest.


----------



## Murphs_Mum (17 July 2011)

Oh my god  looks like humbug and I have a long future together  x


----------



## Dogstar (17 July 2011)

My current JRT is only 11 but a previous one made it to 17. A friend has JRTs from a lineage that regularly make 19/20


----------



## s4sugar (17 July 2011)

Oldest JRT I personally knew made it to 24.
The owner booked a puppy from me for when xxxx passes - they waited nine years for their puppy.


----------



## Cobbysmum (17 July 2011)

Looks like we've a few years of JRT ownership yet then!  Happy Days


----------



## echodomino (17 July 2011)

My oldest is 10 so still a baby compared to the others people have mentioned lol. She has hopefully got years and years left in her but she's definitely started slowing down, she can't do much more than half an hours run any more.

Haha I have an infinity of Russells then cos I have 5


----------



## cbmcts (17 July 2011)

My old girl (JRTxsomething with biiiiiig ears) is nearly 21 

Very frail and bockety now but still up for a potter and dances for her dinner...

But my 13 year old died of a stroke earlier this year so you never know!


----------



## TelH (17 July 2011)

21    Wow!!! My jack russell was 12 last month  I have a jack russell cross too but he's only 2 1/2


----------



## Cobbysmum (17 July 2011)

21 sounds good!  Just can't imagine them not being around


----------



## ThePinkPony (17 July 2011)

My JRTx  is 15. 

She acts like a puppy until you expect something from her, then you would think she was on deaths door. Quirky little sod she is, love of my  life. just dont think of her as a dog, because trust me,  shes got you sussed.

 not sure what i'll do when shes gone... well apart from buy a smooth  haired dacshund,  because theres no point trying to look for another person like her.


----------



## Toffee44 (17 July 2011)

Theres a 19yr old deaf JRT that goes to the same vet as me. 

I think I might have the oldest lab at 15yrs 6 months ??


----------



## jaijai (17 July 2011)

So pleased to hear they are usually quite long lived. Have a pup  just over 5 months old and he is such a character. Already could not imagine being without him.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (18 July 2011)

Mine's 14 in November, and isnt slowing down!


----------



## jrp204 (18 July 2011)

161/2, although she is very prone to weeing in the house! Really driving me mad atm, she will go outside, potter around then come in and pee on the doormat!! I've told the kids I aim to do the same when i'm old.


----------



## Jay89 (18 July 2011)

jrp204 said:



			161/2, although she is very prone to weeing in the house! Really driving me mad atm, she will go outside, potter around then come in and pee on the doormat!! I've told the kids I aim to do the same when i'm old.
		
Click to expand...

This sounds exactly like ours!! She is 17 now, she tends to spend most her day sleeping!


----------



## Scoutie (18 July 2011)

My aunts was 21 when he was PTS.  Still going walks albeit shorter than when he was younger, he had hearing and sight a problems and was practically toothless but still happy in his own little world.


----------



## endymion (18 July 2011)

Jay89 said:



			This sounds exactly like ours!! She is 17 now, she tends to spend most her day sleeping!
		
Click to expand...

It's really sad seeing them slow down I think. Ours started sleeping all the time, then the back legs got wobbly, he started going a bit senile - looking at things that weren't there and forgetting that he had been fed. Eventually the hearing and the eyesight went downhill. One day he had a seizure and we decided enough was enough. Our 21 year old cat has recently went blind so think we have the whole lot to go through again this year and the house will seem very empty  

Sorry to depress everyone!


----------



## Brownmare (18 July 2011)

endymion said:



			- looking at things that weren't there and forgetting that he had been fed.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, ours does that and she's only 7 lol! God help us in 10 years time


----------



## Suffolkangel (18 July 2011)

Mr JRTx is 11 and still looks like a puppy, no one ever believes he's as old as he is...  he's my world. Pic in my siggi was taken when he was 9


----------



## Damnation (18 July 2011)

My Grandmothers was 17 1/2 when he was PTS.
He was diagnosed with lympatic cancer at 14 and Grandma put him through Chemo and he lived!
It came back more agressive though and he had to be PTS.
Most of the family was quite glad as he was an agressive little basteward. Dragged me down her bak yard by my trouser leg when I was 10 and he was 9 
And bit numerous people and dogs..
My friend has a JR pup though, absolutely adorable


----------



## Molly'sMama (20 July 2011)

Oh yay ,my baby's only 8  Lots and lots of time! Although she IS  slowing down  Xx


----------

